# Autoexpress : Best Sporting Car



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

You've guessed it :

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoe ... _2006.html


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ohhhh....I did the final specification today for mine...delivery end of September. But not cheap at all!


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Should also get the fugliest car award [smiley=freak.gif]

Given my experience of owners, purely limited to this forum, they also appear to be driven by complete knob jockeys :lol:

Not too late to change your mind Vlastan :-*


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

:?


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

why are cayman owners knob jockeys scavenger ?is it because they had the foresite to buy the best sporting car in the world, and you didn't.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Widget said:


> You've guessed it :
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoe ... _2006.html


Stop bragging :roll: :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

bec21tt said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > You've guessed it :
> ...


Don't stop!! Carry on!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Okay 



> this mid-engined masterpiece is the German firm's best handling and most involving car


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Okay 



> this mid-engined masterpiece is the German firm's best handling and most involving car


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . jealousy must be a terrible thing :roll: :lol: . . . there's only 1 cock smoker on this thread! :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Woah there Dean, Bec's not gonna be happy with you.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

raysman In my opinion the gaymen is fâ€™ugly and badly styled. Foresight has nothing to do with it, as it didnâ€™t when you bought one, if thatâ€™s what you have :-|

V6 TT - Jealousy - You believe you are financing something that I covet, pmsl :lol: :lol:

Why do certain Porsche owners have this misguided impression they have a car other people desire? [smiley=dunce2.gif]

I just guess the persona portrayed by certain gaymen owners leads me to think they are all knob jockeyâ€™s :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> raysman In my opinion the gaymen is fâ€™ugly and badly styled. Foresight has nothing to do with it, as it didnâ€™t when you bought one, if thatâ€™s what you have :-|
> 
> V6 TT - Jealousy - You believe you are financing something that I covet, pmsl :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


My Cayman S comes with a 10 cms penis extension for free! :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> My Cayman S comes with a 10 cms penis extension for free! :lol:


So, this is the reason you went for the Cayman then.

11 cm's now. :wink:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Clicked on 3 thread and 2 have got into arguments. Never used to be like this.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

MODERATOR NOTE: Guys, wind it in please. It gets tedious. Play nice. :wink:

Contributor note:

The Caymen is, by most accounts, a stunning car to own and above all drive hard, particularly on track, where moderately talented drivers can make best use of it's world class chassis and brakes. It clearly punches well above its weight. Most people with an appreciation of sports/performance cars will acknowledge Porsche's pedigree, even if they do not covet one themselves. In certain specs and certain colours they look great imho - and Dean's is a great spec. But it is a 2 seat coupe.

The RS brand has always stood for fast and safe all wheel drive road cars, with the latest RS4 getting praise as the best RS to date. They are not the best track optimised cars, which is why a good sub 300hp sports coupe such as the Cayman, can lap quicker - in the right hands. With 414hp and a great engine from Audi, it cant fail to be fast point to point on the road, and it will do that with 4 people on board all day, which is nice. It also has a great sounding engine - there was a mid blue mettallic example at a filling station in Poole last Sat- and it sounded nice. That Audi have worked to make it handle better than the last RS4 is great too, but it's no Cayman since the chassis origin brief comes from somewhere else. There is no doubt in my mind that it is good enough though. It's real test will come when the new M3 arrives.

But rather than these two Audi/Porsche camps harping on constantly about why their apple is better than his pear, why not meet at a track day, drive each others cars and appreciate the finer points of each, maybe a few flying laps?

Basically put up or shut up.

(And if either party cares to mention tyres and brakes wear etc as an issue, well don't buy a performance car in the first place, without ever being prepared to dip into it's full potential. If you do choose to buy a peformance car and want to be conservative about the consumables, then fine, but don't come on here constantly showboating about your 0-60s, 0-100s and _someones else's_ lap times in the same car as yours - it's irrelevant. On the road, within the legal limits and the realms of sanity, there are plenty of 200hp car/driver combos whom many a Cayman/RS4 driver will not be able to keep up with/shake off.)


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Well said, Gary.

All cars are compromises. It is the balance of these compromises that makes, to a large extent, the difference between models. If we all wanted the same thing then we would all want the same car, but we don't. The compromises made in the design and construction of the Cayman will suit very few people, similarly the TT and RS4 have a balance of compromises which means that they will always be suitable for a limited clientelle. To suggest that one is better than another is to suggest that one set of compromises is better than another, or that the requirements of one person are better than another. If you really wanted to quantify what represented the best car in the world, then it would be the one thats compromises were most in line with the requirements of its potential purchasers. In that case, the finest cars on UK roads are probably those sold in the greatest number to private purchasers, probably a FIAT Punto and Citroen Xsara Picasso. The finest car of all time, a Mini or Citroen 2CV. Best vehicle of all time Honda "Bogseat" C50. The Cayman and RS4, good as they are are irrelevent bits of fluff, their range of uses, especially the Cayman, is so small that as road vehicles they are virtually pointless in a land of 70mph speed limits.
And anyway, my Kawasaki is is quicker than either of them in a straight line to 60. :roll:


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Widget knows my opinion on porsches - & its an opinion from driving one. But that still doesn't stop me wanting to have a go in one & see if things have changed.

Plus it doesn't stop people being friends.

Each to their own. It'd be a boring world if everyone had the same opinion


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> And anyway, my Kawasaki is is quicker than either of them in a straight line to 60. :roll:


Not with a weeks worth of shopping it's not :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scavenger said:


> Why do certain Porsche owners have this misguided impression they have a car other people desire? [smiley=dunce2.gif]
> 
> I just guess the persona portrayed by certain gaymen owners leads me to think they are all knob jockeyâ€™s :-*


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Who believes Auto Express anyway, I cancelled my sub because of the rubbish they print.
H.


----------

